# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Advance elite labs question

## PJH111

Just quick question about this source. Got a reference for this looks legit however for some reason the orals are priced at 1$? Little confused about that theres no way thats correct

----------


## Luttrj

$1 per pill

----------


## GearHeaded

look at the MG its dosed in guys.. everything should be priced by MG as thats all that matters once it enters the blood. mg or mcg, do the math and see if its a good deal or not guys

----------


## MikeDavis78418

Anyone have any info on this source? I've read good things. I would just feel better if I could hear from someone who has made a recent purchase.

----------


## Mooseman33

one buddy ran their test E and had good results.

I use their cialis, and that shit is to strong, def green light it.

have a bunch of their test P just have not used yet.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Im on their stuff now. Prop and deca , followed by winny in about another 8 wks. Have had good experience, so far good results. Bw has been good at lower doses, will be getting pulled again in a few wks to see

----------


## Obs

G2G...
But...

Someone I trust told me he stuck a guy on their test and his levels came back at 1500 after many weeks at 500mg.
I and others have had great luck with them. Tren made me lactate. As moose said Cialis was too strong for me period. It made my back tense up at an old injury site and I had to go to the chiro. It hurt like a bitch and chiro did noting. Once the cialis cleared my system my muscles began to heal and I was all better. 

Last I knew they are tempirarily down because they are switching raw suppliesrs as the last one couldn't keep up.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

I heard that too Obs, about someone having an issue with bloods coming back low. I do have 2 close friends that were running them and their bloods came back with great numbers. Thats why i went with them on this go round. I made some adjustments initially but on steady dose now and gonna pull bloods prob 2 or 3 wks and ill let you guys know for sure. 

They were having an issue with moving to a new facility amd new supplier, but only problem ive had is t/a went to about 14-15 days. I heard from them last wk, said they should be back to their normal t/a in a week or two. I had 2 orders come in since end of january, both at about 15 days, which is lomg for domestic, but if it only happens once in a while i dont see it as a huge deal. Just put in another order yesterday so will see what turnaround looks like

----------


## Dannyboy51577

And i havent used their cialis, i usually stick with the liquid cia, been good to me

----------


## Couchlockd

> one buddy ran their test E and had good results.
> 
> I use their cialis, and that shit is to strong, def green light it.
> 
> have a bunch of their test P just have not used yet.


so they are more than likely over dosed? what would you say they actually are? 30, 40?

I'd hate to not even be able to get off the couch in the morning.

----------


## Mooseman33

i take a quarter of the cialis pill and its plenty.

----------


## Couchlockd

> i take a quarter of the cialis pill and its plenty.


I take a quarter of Lilly cialis, so I'm thinking I should bust these into powder and take a 5th?

----------


## Obs

> I heard that too Obs, about someone having an issue with bloods coming back low. I do have 2 close friends that were running them and their bloods came back with great numbers. Thats why i went with them on this go round. I made some adjustments initially but on steady dose now and gonna pull bloods prob 2 or 3 wks and ill let you guys know for sure. 
> 
> They were having an issue with moving to a new facility amd new supplier, but only problem ive had is t/a went to about 14-15 days. I heard from them last wk, said they should be back to their normal t/a in a week or two. I had 2 orders come in since end of january, both at about 15 days, which is lomg for domestic, but if it only happens once in a while i dont see it as a huge deal. Just put in another order yesterday so will see what turnaround looks like


When ugls fall behind it is usuall because they are waiting on raws. The ones that I trust are like AEL, they shut down temporarily to catch back up. That tells me they aren't cutting their gear. If they were selling underdosed the wouldn't ever have to close up shop.

Then again I have been waiting on an order from china for damn near two months. "Chineze new year," ya well... That was in february so apparently everyone in china has had a hangover for a couple weeks. I hate international orders. Always the same damn excuses. "We lost your pack" or "The post office".... Blah blah blah... Wtf is it so hard for them to say they are out of stock?

----------


## Obs

> I take a quarter of Lilly cialis, so I'm thinking I should bust these into powder and take a 5th?


Damn.... Thats some precision razor work! 
Bust her into 20th's and eat 4 lines... More accurate that way! Lol

----------


## Couchlockd

what it gonna do? hangover..make me wanna have sex.lol

----------


## Roger_Murtaugh

> what it gonna do? hangover..make me wanna have sex.lol


nope
its gonna make sex better.
ya big dummy.

Sent from my LG-M327 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dannyboy51577

I dose it daily to keep blood pressure nice and low, helps my workout. I gotta keep it at about 10mg max, usually only do 5. Ill use it once in a while at a low dose with viagra, when the kids are out of the house. That makes for a fun time

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Yeah Obs, im with you-would rather have them be upfront about it, which is rare, than to have them start sending undersosed, or sitting and waiting on a pack for a month domestic. That just pisses ya off cuz you know what the deal is

----------


## Vdrsnk04

I’m going to read into these guys, seem like one of the reputable ones for once.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Yeah seems that way so far, always gotta be cautious though. They are still behind on getting shit out right now. Hasnt gotten better yet.

----------


## Octaneforce

I sent a moneygram payment to ael on march 4th and it still hasnt been picked up yet according to the tracking online. I emailed them once already about it last week and they replied right away assuring me that nothing is wrong. Im Starting to worry though. Usually their pack is on my doorstep just a few days after payment.

----------


## Vdrsnk04

> Yeah seems that way so far, always gotta be cautious though. They are still behind on getting shit out right now. Hasnt gotten better yet.



Hopefully that’ll change soon because they seem to have a solid product.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Yeah im in the same boat octane. They responded to my email that it would be here yesterday but nothin, then i emailed again and they said i should have it by early next wk. Kinda shitty communication lately, so will see how this works out. Just sucks cuz i have my order and a buddys first order together, because i told him they were solid. Not like its my fault, just dont like sayin somethin then have it look like i dont really know what im talkin about

----------


## MikeDavis78418

I ordered from them on 3/7. Got half of my items a few days ago with a sticky note that said the other half will be delivered soon. I emailed them yesterday and got an email with a tracking number saying it should be here by 8 tonight. They have been pretty good to me though. I had some issues with MG and he ended up doing a Walmart to Walmart transaction. Communication was very good through that issue. Hopefully the rest of my items will be here tonight.

----------


## Obs

Ael, like any source with a stellar reputation exceeded their means of production. Their raw supplier couldn't keep up so they stopped orders temporarily to try and source more raws. They also claimed they are transitioning or were transitioning to a new facility. 

They had been behind six weeks on an order I had so they said the pack must have been lost and sent another...

They both arrived at my box days apart. I told them I would pay for the other pack too but they turned me down and said keep it. These are without a doubt good guys. They are still ducking swamped though. 

Any source that halts orders temporarily and rejects money, is not sending out cut or bunk gear. These poor fellers just can't keep up. I hope they get caught up and get a few weeks vacation in Costa Rica with plenty of blowjobs alcohol and rec drugs. They have earned it. 

Shit got so bad their rep had to back off for a while and let higher ups handle the situation on their primary source board. 

One comforting thought is these guys must be richer than holy he'll after all this. I picture a bunch of stacked guys running down a mountain with a gigantic snowball behind them...

Rest assured they aren't going to fail on any orders. Their reputation is way too hard earned to wreck on a few orders.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

With ya Obs. They have never done me wrong and ive never been scammed at all. Always recd my pack. I just think their communication needs a little work. I know they dont wanna piss anyone off but i keep hearing they tell people one thing after another on when their pack will arrive. They are kinda doin it to me now. I told them, just let me know if its gonna be a while, thats all. After 14 or 18 days, you start to look for your delivery every day and nothin. 

I heard about the raws,etc, but they told me last wk they were gettin regular shipments of raws and no probs, yet theres probs. The pack im waiting on now is my stock up pack, so i wont need anything for a while. Hopefully by the time i do need again they will have things straightened out. 

But they have always been stand up with me otherwise. Gave me a $200 store credit for delay on my last pack, so cant really complain about that

----------


## DarthFlex

Their website says no minimums and free deliver and then you throw something in the cart and get a popup saying $250 min now. Wtf?
Are they running smooth again yet?

----------


## Dannyboy51577

No, not yet. I heard they were instituting a new minimum order amount. I guess with no minimum they had a ton of orders that were 1 vial or 2 vials, or just 30 orals, stuff like that, and added to their problems of being behind. 

I heard they are supposed to be back to normal in 2 wks, but thats the 3rd time i heard the same thing so i couldnt tell you.

----------


## Luttrj

Done with these rat bastards! Now they won't even reply to my emails.

----------


## Obs

> Done with these rat bastards! Now they won't even reply to my emails.


Pm me. I will tell you how to fix the issue.

----------


## DarthFlex

Anyone have a coupon code for AEL?

----------


## Scuba Greaves

Been using AEL for 7 months now, placed 5 orders in that time frame. They are top notch. Everything from customer service, t/a, to quality products. Also, they fill their vials literally to the brim. We’re talking 12ml. I’ve used their sust, Cyp, test p, tren ace, deca , dbol , nolva, and arimidex . All amazing product . Their tren ace is strong as fuck. One thing I really love about AEL is ZERO pip. NADA. load up 1ml test p on top of 1ml tren acec, still nothing . All in all, AEL is an incredible source. Use them and you won’t regret it. They recently changed minimum order to $250, unless you are paying with crypto, then it’s still $100.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Been using AEL for 7 months now, placed 5 orders in that time frame. They are top notch. Everything from customer service, t/a, to quality products. Also, they fill their vials literally to the brim. We’re talking 12ml. I’ve used their sust, Cyp, test p, tren ace, deca, dbol, nolva, and arimidex. All amazing product . Their tren ace is strong as fuck. One thing I really love about AEL is ZERO pip. NADA. load up 1ml test p on top of 1ml tren acec, still nothing . All in all, AEL is an incredible source. Use them and you won’t regret it. They recently changed minimum order to $250, unless you are paying with crypto, then it’s still $100.


Hey scuba , would you be able to PM ...would like to order

----------


## RoxRunner

> Been using AEL for 7 months now, placed 5 orders in that time frame. They are top notch. Everything from customer service, t/a, to quality products. Also, they fill their vials literally to the brim. We’re talking 12ml. I’ve used their sust, Cyp, test p, tren ace, deca, dbol, nolva, and arimidex. All amazing product . Their tren ace is strong as fuck. One thing I really love about AEL is ZERO pip. NADA. load up 1ml test p on top of 1ml tren acec, still nothing . All in all, AEL is an incredible source. Use them and you won’t regret it. They recently changed minimum order to $250, unless you are paying with crypto, then it’s still $100.


Maybe after they get their shipping/stocking issues resolved. Quite a few unhappy people out there given the delays that are happening.

----------


## Scuba Greaves

I literally just got a package in on Saturday . Sent out Wednesday . Lol, they are back 100% for sure. Maybe I’m just a preferred customer

----------


## RoxRunner

> I literally just got a package in on Saturday . Sent out Wednesday . Lol, they are back 100% for sure. Maybe I’m just a preferred customer


Good for you. As a first time customer of theirs, I'd expect first time impressive results. At this point, if I don't have my gear by the end of the week, I'd not recommend them for anything. I've got other domestic providers that have a consistent three day TAT. I expect 204 weeks internationally but not domestic....

----------


## Obs

Ael is not back up to speed. 
Without a doubt any AAAANNYYY source will fall behind sooner rather than later. The customs from china orders is ridiculous. Raw seizures are at an all time high. All seizures are at an all time high. You may get multiple orders like you are buyin shit off amazon but eventually the go to guy you praise will keep you waiting a month. 

Its part of the game. When a source sends out quality gear in 7 days or less, everyone flocks... Customs catches a few kilos of raws inbound to your source and they have to re order like ael but in the meantime customer base keeps growing. 

Its nice to think you have a source that never does get behind but you just haven't been in the game long enough. 

They all have their ways of appeasing people too. Some blame the post office/weather, some blame website maitnance, some blame "family issues".

The ones that are impressive are the ones that say, "No more orders until we catch up". 

The unforseen is inevitable and in black market trade their is a looooot of unforseen shit. 

Pc
Pl
Vp
Ael
Koh
Ppl


Many many others, all have stellar delivery times but all have been backed up or shut down in the past month. These are some of the largest US domestic sources there is. 

You arent dealing with international shipping and seizures but they all are. In fact the only source I know that doesn't use ching chong raws, I had to drop because wait time was over two months every order. 

Good luck everyone.

----------


## Scuba Greaves

I guess I have just got lucky the 3 times I have ordered since mid March. Never waited over 5 days. But I hear you loud and clear Obs.

----------


## Obs

> I guess I have just got lucky the 3 times I have ordered since mid March. Never waited over 5 days. But I hear you loud and clear Obs.


Attachment 172672

This is one pack of three sent from china. Had a guy order same time as I did and he had the exact same result. One of three made it through. 

These fentanyl rejects are screwing things up for all of us.

Lol cistoms is so backed up with seizures, that came nearly three months after they seized it... 
I thought about calling them and pretending to be an undercover CIA agent and having them forward it to an address as a matter of national security.

----------


## DarthFlex

I put an order in 3 days ago. Their response for tracking was that " if the package has not arrived in 5 days then they will share the tracking #. "
Ill know more a few days from now  :Smilie:

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Obs is right- theybare not back up to speed yet. Better than it was, but not quite fixed. My last 2 packs were like 4 or 5 wks. Ive never had a complaint about quality or their customer service. I always order larger and ahead of time anyway so i have stock and dont have to worry about it all too much. Been alot of places having issues with raws in the last year and a half. Nothin yoy can do but make sure you got enough onnhand and wait it out, or find somewhere that ships faster and hope their quality is good.

----------


## RoxRunner

Got mine today finally. 13 business days. The cool think was they vacuum sealed the vials. I'll quit bitching now...

----------


## Obs

> Got mine today finally. 13 business days. The cool think was they vacuum sealed the vials. I'll quit bitching now...


Good to hear

----------


## Luttrj

Got zero gains from this labs gear. Not even cramps from their Var. 
will stick to my original source and just wait on shipping times. 
Tried their tren and Var. Nothing.

----------


## Obs

> Got zero gains from this labs gear. Not even cramps from their Var. 
> will stick to my original source and just wait on shipping times. 
> Tried their tren and Var. Nothing.


Thats because you dontknow wtfyour doing.  :Wink: 

Probably...

Get labs you wont have to wonder.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Got zero gains from this labs gear. Not even cramps from their Var. 
> will stick to my original source and just wait on shipping times. 
> Tried their tren and Var. Nothing.


tren ? lol

that lab has a stellar rep with tren. almost too good.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Thats because you dontknow wtfyour doing. 
> 
> Probably...
> 
> Get labs you wont have to wonder.


A lot of peoples first reactions to not feeling something is immed “my gear bunk” there can be several reasons why results are not being seen or felt. Like obs said in another thread... any reputable UGL tends to have slightly overdosed gear. So for anyone to not see or feel results from it, must check what they are doing in the process

----------


## Obs

> A lot of peoples first reactions to not feeling something is immed “my gear bunk” there can be several reasons why results are not being seen or felt. Like obs said in another thread... any reputable UGL tends to have slightly overdosed gear. So for anyone to not see or feel results from it, must check what they are doing in the process


Agree.
Bunk gear does happen from rare instances with nearly all ugl's from time to time but it is almost always from the raw supplier. Nearly all ugl's do not test every kilo of raws being sent to them. Some claim to but I have my doubts. 

All I know is AEL gear is turning me into a freak and the only way I can move forward is to eat like a mofo and train hard as I can. Simply adding more gear is never enough. Food and training must increase with the gear or zero results will be seen.

----------


## Obs

> tren ? lol
> 
> that lab has a stellar rep with tren. almost too good.


Something makes me leak milk... Maybe I am pregnant...

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> Agree.
> Bunk gear does happen from rare instances with nearly all ugl's from time to time but it is almost always from the raw supplier. Nearly all ugl's do not test every kilo of raws being sent to them. Some claim to but I have my doubts. 
> 
> All I know is AEL gear is turning me into a freak and the only way I can move forward is to eat like a mofo and train hard as I can. Simply adding more gear is never enough. Food and training must increase with the gear or zero results will be seen.


Exactly .. some people think gear alone is the cure. Got to eat like a beast to juggle those chainsaws haha

----------


## Heavyhitter5

shit I'm on there cyp deca and dbol , 3.5 weeks now. I'm starting to blow up like crazy. just in time for summer  :0jackson:

----------


## Luttrj

You don't know shit about me. I was simply sharing my experience with this lab I know how tren works and feels from another lab and I had bw done to ensure it was working, and it was. Not so much from AEL. 





> Thats because you dontknow wtfyour doing. 
> 
> Probably...
> 
> Get labs you wont have to wonder.

----------


## Obs

> You don't know shit about me. I was simply sharing my experience with this lab I know how tren works and feels from another lab and I had bw done to ensure it was working, and it was. Not so much from AEL.


Your right I don't now shit about you but I know about 2,000 guys that worship it. Myself included. 
I trust those reviews from solid members with thousands of post and many years in the game over you. 

Also trust the fact that my arms look likeca roadmap and I am lactating. I also trust the fact that I am becoming a freak of nature. 

Sorry you don't like their gear. Good luck on your path I wish you well.

----------


## charger69

> Your right I don't now shit about you but I know about 2,000 guys that worship it. Myself included. 
> I trust those reviews from solid members with thousands of post and many years in the game over you. 
> 
> Also trust the fact that my arms look likeca roadmap and I am lactating. I also trust the fact that I am becoming a freak of nature. 
> 
> Sorry you don't like their gear. Good luck on your path I wish you well.


I just got my first shipment. Second on its way. We will see the results. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> I just got my first shipment. Second on its way. We will see the results. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long it take? Just curious. I won an auction of ten vials that is on the way.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> I just got my first shipment. Second on its way. We will see the results. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Charger- what are you running from them?

----------


## Dannyboy51577

I will say this - like obs said also- you can get a bad batch from any ugl. It happens nore frequently than you would think. All raws arent gonna be tested coming in, and if theres a shitty batch of raws, then thats however many shitty vials. 

Ive used ael for quite some time, along with 2 friends that i also gave ael's info to- deca , test prop, winny, adex, etc etc and have always supported them and gotten great results. 

But i did have an issue recently that surprised me. I have 3 different shipments from them since the beginning of the year, all of which had sone test prop in it. I havent changed anything in my protocol but started feelin real shitty, not gaining, rougher at the gym, losing erections, losing libido, out of nowhere. I didnt think about it, just figured i was worn down, til it persisted for about 3 wks. I went to open a new bottle of prop about a week and a half ago, and skipped the 2nd batch and went straight to the last batch i got recently. Already feelin better, morning wood is back, libido is coming back. So had to be somethin with that 2nd batch. 

But some guys have to realize, this is part of whats to be expected anytime you are dealing with any place that isnt out of a pharmacy. You get hiccups, it happens. I was running their deca and test for 14 wks and blew up like a monster and made great gains. So if i got a bad batch, so be it, switch batches and move on. Any ugl you look up will have a hundred of the same complaints. All you can do is move onto another supplier or ride the bad wave and forget about it.

----------


## Couchlockd

we should all just start doing lines of raws like freaks.

walk around with a 10g bag of test powder constantly doing bumps.

skip the games, oils, solvents. just go nuts like tony Montana.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

> we should all just start doing lines of raws like freaks.
> 
> walk around with a 10g bag of test powder constantly doing bumps.
> 
> skip the games, oils, solvents. just go nuts like tony Montana.


In it to win it brother

----------


## Mooseman33

AEL took 6 days from money pick up to delivery on my door.

these guys are good.

still waiting on mast but everything else came.

----------


## fit_deskjocky

I had great service from them, arrived within the week. vials full, packed well. I like the orals packaging. I'm running their Test E and Deca and I can't complain about their oils. I did order Dbol from them though. When I'd take the Dbol, I experienced zero water retention, sick muscle pumps and muscle cramping. I looked at the website and see that the Dbol pill color is bright red. My tabs are pink. I looked at the Anavar color on the website and it's pink. So that tells me I ended up with Var instead of Dbol, but paid Dbol price. The colors are close so I can see why the confusion. So my bulking cycle turned into a decent recomp cycle with the Var. Not bad with summer almost upon us. I can deal with it on this round.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Ya know what though fit- i had same prob with my winny- tabs show yellow but i got green. It was labeled as winny, so i emailed them, they said it was winny just different color. Not sure how they could tell, cuz i sure couldnt. Was close to same color as their arimidex . So not sure

----------


## fit_deskjocky

I'm pretty sure I got Var instead of Dbol just from the way it effected me by week 6. Was taking 50mgs a day and had Zero water retention but experienced serious muscle hardness, muscle pumps and the damn cramping. For those reasons alone I wouldn't voluntarily do Var. I had expected to be atleast 20lbs heavier coming out of the winter if I was taking the Dbol and coupled with the way I was eatting.

----------


## Trenbuterol CRO

Im planning to order lots of nolva from them... Is their nolva good ?

----------


## Obs

I wouldnt use AEL anymore.
Getting too many reports of underdosed test. 
I think I got some too.

They used to be awesome. Lately I have lost all faith in them.

I hate watching old yeller die but...
Too many guys I know and trust have had two month waits and shitty test. 

Eventually every ugl takes a shit.
It is wise to stay informed.

----------


## Amuuzen

Damn. Was hoping that might be where to go.

Now, maybe not.

----------


## geezuschrist

Yes I was running 750mg a week of their cyp and pulled a 2,000 so it's not bunk but definitely not good anymore

----------


## Obs

> Yes I was running 750mg a week of their cyp and pulled a 2,000 so it's not bunk but definitely not good anymore


I have been seeing more and more of this from guys I trust so I been telling giys to abandon them. Damn shame. They used to kick ass

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> I have been seeing more and more of this from guys I trust so I been telling giys to abandon them. Damn shame. They used to kick ass


Obs, unfortunately i jumped ship on them too. Had 2 guys with bloods below what rhey shoulda been, plus saw thread somewhere else that their hgh was tested totally bunk and they were looking into it. Ever since their supplier change and their getting backed up, their stuff wasnt the same. Sucks cuz i would run their stuff, i still got some of their prop and enan, i keep it in case i run low. But got hooked up with a private supplier so prob stick that route for a while

----------


## Obs

> Obs, unfortunately i jumped ship on them too. Had 2 guys with bloods below what rhey shoulda been, plus saw thread somewhere else that their hgh was tested totally bunk and they were looking into it. Ever since their supplier change and their getting backed up, their stuff wasnt the same. Sucks cuz i would run their stuff, i still got some of their prop and enan, i keep it in case i run low. But got hooked up with a private supplier so prob stick that route for a while


Yeah I always blow off one or two isolated incidents as a bad batch of raws but this is a lot more than that. They got behind and played catch up in the worst way. They are done. 

To anyone who thinks UGL's continually cut doses or send out bunk gear, this is proof of why they don't.
This source went from one of the largest UGL's to flat on their ass overnight because they sent out a load of shit. 

Goodbye AEL

----------


## RoxRunner

> Yeah I always blow off one or two isolated incidents as a bad batch of raws but this is a lot more than that. They got behind and played catch up in the worst way. They are done. 
> 
> To anyone who thinks UGL's continually cut doses or send out bunk gear, this is proof of why they don't.
> This source went from one of the largest UGL's to flat on their ass overnight because they sent out a load of shit. 
> 
> Goodbye AEL


Very sad to hear this. I'm on week 5 of a tren cycle with their gear. Suppose I should pull bloods sooner than later to see what my numbers look like.

----------


## Obs

> Very sad to hear this. I'm on week 5 of a tren cycle with their gear. Suppose I should pull bloods sooner than later to see what my numbers look like.


Yes you should.
I have seen half dosed results lately.

----------


## Obs

> Very sad to hear this. I'm on week 5 of a tren cycle with their gear. Suppose I should pull bloods sooner than later to see what my numbers look like.


Btw dont feel bad, I am on some of their gear right now.

----------


## HDThunder

This is not good news. I stocked up on quite a bit of their gear recently based on recommendations. Hope I didn't get screwed. 

Why the fuck would they under dose gear and kill the good reputation they had? Not like the raws are that expensive.
What are they saving? Pennies a vial? For that they're going to let their business go to shit? Makes no sense to me.

----------


## Obs

> This is not good news. I stocked up on quite a bit of their gear recently based on recommendations. Hope I didn't get screwed. 
> 
> Why the fuck would they under dose gear and kill the good reputation they had? Not like the raws are that expensive.
> What are they saving? Pennies a vial? For that they're going to let their business go to shit? Makes no sense to me.


For a couple of months domestic suppliers had immense trouble sourcing raws for testosterone . 
AEL got behind bad. They changed raw suppliers supposedly because the old source couldnt keep up with demand which I believe.

I am on their tren and npp and both are good. The only issues I have seen are with test at half dosage. 
I have had waaay to many reports but it is all outside of one of their big boards. Those boards dont care about underdosage claims outside their board and I dont blame them. 

If it is proven on the advertisement board I speak of then they will be made famous.

I have had too many pm's from guys I trust to continue using them. 

I totally agree that it is ignorant that they would fuck over a stellar reputation just to play catch up but I notice that since this shit started going down they have been inactive on one of their primary ad boards. Maybe its not intentionsl but it sure looks like it. Intentional or not I wont use them again.

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> For a couple of months domestic suppliers had immense trouble sourcing raws for testosterone . 
> AEL got behind bad. They changed raw suppliers supposedly because the old source couldnt keep up with demand which I believe.
> 
> I am on their tren and npp and both are good. The only issues I have seen are with test at half dosage. 
> I have had waaay to many reports but it is all outside of one of their big boards. Those boards dont care about underdosage claims outside their board and I dont blame them. 
> 
> If it is proven on the advertisement board I speak of then they will be made famous.
> 
> I have had too many pm's from guys I trust to continue using them. 
> ...


Yeah im in same boat with you Obs. I still have some of their stuff laying around in case i ever need something, and i was running their deca , test, and winny which were all solid at the time. But that was right around the time they started having their issues. I have some of their test from after the back up and i swear its just not the same. I dont have bloods to prove anythimg so i wouldnt go to their ads and bash, just sayin. I switched and started running my new suppliers stuff and noticed a difference within days. I think im havin a prob with the adex i got from ael too. Having estro related issues, switched to liq adex for a couple wks and issues are gone. 

Even if they are back to normal, just too many question marks and too many other options to bother taking the risk

----------


## HDThunder

If it's just their Test that's shit I'm OK. Stocked up on other compounds about three months ago. TPP, NPP,TPP/NPP Blend, Mast, EQ, Tren , Tbol, Anavar . Already had plenty of test on hand. Maybe dodged a bullet. I'm going to use another lab now. Guess I can't say. But smells like V.

----------


## Obs

If anyone has recent bloods proving underdosed test from AEL please pm me

----------


## Dannyboy51577

> If it's just their Test that's shit I'm OK. Stocked up on other compounds about three months ago. TPP, NPP,TPP/NPP Blend, Mast, EQ, Tren, Tbol, Anavar. Already had plenty of test on hand. Maybe dodged a bullet. I'm going to use another lab now. Guess I can't say. But smells like V.


Yeah but thing about it Thunder, if test has a problem, what else also has a problem that maybe we dont know? Just the way i look at it. Too many questions for the hassle. Used to be good reliable stuff, but not gonna bother wondering what im gettin myself

----------


## HDThunder

> Yeah but thing about it Thunder, if test has a problem, what else also has a problem that maybe we dont know? Just the way i look at it. Too many questions for the hassle. Used to be good reliable stuff, but not gonna bother wondering what im gettin myself


Totally agree Dannyboy. Basically just hoping the other stuff I now already have is good. If I don't see results I'll shit can it but I've got a few bucks into it. Not ordering again unless they can redeem themselves somehow.

----------


## Heavyhitter5

I had the test c in prob may or june when they first opened back up after the shutdown. shit was garbage, was doing testc 1000mg,500mg deca and there dbol 50mg. wkly. was eating like a beast and couldn't understand why I wasn't gaining shit and not seeing any strength gains. switched to Balkan dbol and test and that comfirmed the ael was bunk shit. I don't know about anyone else but when I can tell if shit is junk or good.

----------


## Heavyhitter5

you just get that feeling that you cant explain

----------


## MikeDavis78418

Well this shit sucks. I ordered from them back in March. I did a 12 week cycle of Test E and their shit was great. I just ordered from them about a month ago and got the gear a couple days later. I want to start my 2nd cycle, but now I will order my test from a different source just in case theirs is bad. Good things never last.

----------


## Ryanbaldwin

Where do i get it from? 704-617-7420

----------


## BOPJohnDoe

> I had the test c in prob may or june when they first opened back up after the shutdown. shit was garbage, was doing testc 1000mg,500mg deca and there dbol 50mg. wkly. was eating like a beast and couldn't understand why I wasn't gaining shit and not seeing any strength gains. switched to Balkan dbol and test and that comfirmed the ael was bunk shit. I don't know about anyone else but when I can tell if shit is junk or good.


AEL does not have bunk gear.

From time to time, labs will acquire raws that are less pure than previous batches. They brew it and sell it without knowing they were even sold shitty raws. Reputable labs like AEL arent purposely under-dosing Test. It literally costs about $2 to make a bottle of testosterone C/E. The other problem is most people dont get bloods done, so the problem goes unchecked for who knows how long until one day someone pops up with some blood work that shows AEL Test is underdosed. Then after its publicly posted, we go to the lab and let them know it needs to be figured out.

Bunk is a term most reserve for gear that is completely garbage and contains no hormone.

----------


## Obs

> AEL does not have bunk gear.
> 
> From time to time, labs will acquire raws that are less pure than previous batches. They brew it and sell it without knowing they were even sold shitty raws. Reputable labs like AEL aren’t purposely under-dosing Test. It literally costs about $2 to make a bottle of testosterone C/E. The other problem is most people don’t get bloods done, so the problem goes unchecked for who knows how long until one day someone pops up with some blood work that shows AEL Test is underdosed. Then after it’s publicly posted, we go to the lab and let them know it needs to be figured out.
> 
> Bunk is a term most reserve for gear that is completely garbage and contains no hormone.


I totally agree!
I advise bloods with every cycle as well.
Aside from monitoring your health you can make them stand behind it.

----------

